# Supracondylar distal humerus fracture with intercondylar extension



## DButcher (Oct 15, 2015)

Does anyone know what ICD 10 code i would use for Supracondylar distal humerus fracture WITH intercondylar extension? I see codes for Without intercondylar extension but none for with. 

Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## b_rodgers (Dec 15, 2015)

Did you find an answer to this question by any chance??


----------

